# Michael Ignatieff: Are the Authoritarians Winning?



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

Όταν δεν προλαβαίνεις να διαβάσεις βιβλία, διαβάζεις παρουσιάσεις βιβλίων και μάλιστα εκείνες που εντόπισαν άλλοι για λογαριασμό σου. Αφού λοιπόν ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο που με έστειλε να διαβάσω την παρουσίαση που κάνει ο Michael Ignatieff στο New York Review of Books (ήταν ένας προϊντερνετικός καιρός που το ξεκοκάλιζα), πάω να διαβάσω τη σύντομη μελέτη του Στίγκλιτς: PDF 29 σελίδων.

*Are the Authoritarians Winning?*
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/jul/10/are-authoritarians-winning/

Τη μελέτη του Στίγκλιτς τη βρήκα εδώ:
http://www.rooseveltinstitute.org/reforming-taxation-promote-growth-and-equity

Όταν θα τη διαβάσω κι αυτή, θα αναρωτηθώ (αν δεν το λέει) πώς οι προτάσεις του θα μπορούσαν να βρουν εφαρμογή διεθνώς. Τα λέμε.


----------

